# Tripolar y tetrapolar?



## dpiedrafita (Nov 12, 2007)

hola. 
Me gustaria saber por favor la diferencia entre una proteccion tripolar y otra tetrapolar.
Muchas gracias


----------



## ciri (Nov 12, 2007)

Te referís a protecciones eléctricas?

La única diferencia sería que la proteccion esta conectada a RST (tripolar), por lo que cuando actúa corta estas tres líneas de alimentación, lo que podría utilizarse para motores trifásicos, porque son cargas equilibradas.
Y una tetra polar esta conectada a RST y neutro, por lo que secciona los cuatro conductores.


----------



## dpiedrafita (Nov 12, 2007)

Muchas gracias


----------



## ciri (Nov 13, 2007)

Averigua lo que puedas acerca de cuales están permitidas y para que en tu lugar de residencia.

porque acá en Argentina las tripolares, para algunos casos no se permiten.

Solo para que estén bajo norma y nadie se queje.


----------



## gpalacios (Jul 6, 2008)

A titulo general te  digo que el cuarto polo en algunas protecciones no esta protegido ,vale decir que solo actua seccionandose en caso de un evento en alguna de las fases.
En otras protecciones el neutro tambien esta protegido.Lo mas importante es hacer una buena eleccion en funcion de tu necesidad.


----------

